# staining a hive



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

There are lots of posts about this. Deck stain is what a lot of people use, but some use Linseed oil, with or without bees wax.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

On the home page on the left side, there is a search box. If you type in what info youwant you can view the relevant posts. I have used Cabot stain that has a protectant in it. I am going to try the eco wood treatment, it sounds too good to be true but they say it works. Good luck!!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We stain ours with deck stain, no other prep required.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I have used oil and latex stain from the Oops dept at our local hardware store. $5 gallon. I leave the ones painted with the oil stain out in the elements for a few weeks to cure. **** stuff takes forever to really dry and get rid of vapors.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

valleyman said:


> I am going to try the eco wood treatment, it sounds too good to be true but they say it works. Good luck!!


Who is "they" who say it works? 



Let us all know the results!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I stain mine with ordinary stain then apply 3 coats of varnish


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Make sure you use Spar Varnish (or equivalent) on hive bodies, it's UV protected and ordinary interior varnish is not. Won't live long outside without the UV protection. Also make sure the stain is compatible, or the varnish will just be sitting on top and peel right off.

Peter


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Paint, stain and wood finishes should have two qualities -- UV protection and moisture protection. Most finishes protect from the sun. I have not found stains that bead water more than a year. Appearance and mold/mildew protection are trivial compared to keeping the wood from swelling and warping, tearing the joints apart.


----------



## Steve_in_NC (Apr 9, 2000)

I stained hives about 10 years ago. It did not hold up as well as paint. Wax dipping is the best preservative that I have used.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

I put bees wax (broken into bits) into a can, cover with pure gum turpentine, and then add linseed oil. I then put that can in a larger #10 can or large coffee can add water to the big can and do a double boiler, and heat until the wax is melted and paint it on.


----------



## MRComo (Dec 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried Eco Wood treatment?
http://www.ecowoodtreatment.com/


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

MRComo said:


> Has anyone tried Eco Wood treatment?


Yes, stick with paint........


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Our Bear deck stain is still holding up well after 5 years.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I am currently using Penofin.

http://www.penofin.com/


----------

